# Internet cafe with printing facilities in Cardiff?



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey can anyone please suggest some internet cafe's in Cardiff which have a printer in shop? I need to print some stuff for my holiday on Monday but my printer's just packed out. 

Any tips would be much appreciated, cheers.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2013)

city rd opposite tesco
used em last week

this one
https://plus.google.com/115641631423600793861/about?gl=uk&hl=en


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2013)

one further up next to spar too


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 27, 2013)

Cheers ddraig, was just planning on taking a gander up city rd and hoping for the best. 

Typical me leaving things last minute.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2013)

no worries, call that last minute!
last minute would be waiting for them to open monday morning!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 27, 2013)

True dat.


----------

